# Sustituir bulbo por transistor?



## Chuyland (Jul 10, 2009)

hola, tengo una dudo:
Me encontrè un radio antiguo en mi casa q tiene bulbos, pero aparentemente un bumbo dejò de funsionar y ya lo identifiquè (le saliò humo y no prendiò), quisiera saber si lo puedo sustituir con un transistor moderno, y si es asì como le hago para saber por cual sustituirlo?

P.D: el bulbo tiene 3 patitas


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 10, 2009)

Bulbo? no dirás valvula?
En tal caso no se puede sustituir. Sus principios no tienen nada que ver.


----------



## Chuyland (Jul 10, 2009)

bulbo, valvula, tubo de vacio es lo mismo, no entiendo porque tiene tantos nombres

entonces forsosamente necesito la vàlvula esa para arreglar el aparato?

bueno, gracias


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 10, 2009)

Si, o un equivalente.

Saludos


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Jul 10, 2009)

Chuyland,visita : http://www.nostalgiaair.org/Tubes/   esta direcc.va directo a su ''buscador''de remplazos y caract. de tubos y en ella podrias encontrar el diagrama de tu radio.- Respecto a la prueba ''en frio''de tu valvula con un tester,visita: http://www.handmades.com.br/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=157&ltemid=46   esta prueba solo te determinara el estado de su filamento,sus otros elem.:grilla de control,catodo,placa ,etc.,lo deberas efectuar en un ''probador de tubos''.-


----------



## Chuyland (Jul 10, 2009)

wow, muchas gracias por la información,
Saludos a todos!


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Jul 10, 2009)

Lo olvidaba,es importante que determines en cual zona y que elemento produjo humo.-


----------



## electrodan (Jul 11, 2009)

Una válvula NO produce humo. Algún problema mas tuvo que haber en esa radio.
Si era la válvula rectificadora, la podrías sustituir sin problemas con diodos.
En caso de que fuera alguna otra, como una amplificadora de audio, quizás adaptando un poco el circuito lo logres hacer funcionar.


----------



## Chuyland (Jul 12, 2009)

pues alparecer el humo salía porque alguna vez le cayó jugo o refresco pues olía a azucar quemada, jajaja


----------



## J M Fahey (Jul 12, 2009)

Hola Chuyland : ¿ 3 (tres) patitas? No existe ninguna válvula así. Por favor describila físicamente, y danos las inscripciones que tenga, aunque sea parciales o dudosas.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 13, 2009)

Tal vez es un diodo de calentamiento directo, o tiene algún contacto en la parte superior de la ampolla.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 13, 2009)

Exacto. Pero la cuestión es: como te diste cuenta de que fue esa lámpara la que se quemó?


----------

